# Tree Topping



## runderwood67 (Nov 27, 2012)

What is the best setup for tieing in when toping a tree. I need to top a sweet gum thats about 15 feet away from a house, but theirs room for the top to come down, just not fell the whole tree. What is the best, adn safest way to tie in. I will probably use my rope wrench and pantin to get to the top, and fiinish triming a couple more limbs, so then how do i tie in to cut the top out? Any pics and explanitions greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## cftc09 (Nov 27, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> What is the best setup for tieing in when toping a tree. I need to top a sweet gum thats about 15 feet away from a house, but theirs room for the top to come down, just not fell the whole tree. What is the best, adn safest way to tie in. I will probably use my rope wrench and pantin to get to the top, and fiinish triming a couple more limbs, so then how do i tie in to cut the top out? Any pics and explanitions greatly appreciated! Thanks!



Are you removing the Tree?


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 27, 2012)

cftc09 said:


> Are you removing the Tree?



Yes the tree is coming down, but i have to do it in sections because of the house and their is no where to lay the whole tree down.


----------



## Carburetorless (Nov 27, 2012)

Cinch your lanyard up tight to the trunk, and set up a Recoverable Anchor with your climb line. 

If you're rigging it down, make sure you're tied in above the rigging point(above the block), and cinched tight to the trunk so your lanyard/climb line can't get flipped off the top of the trunk when it shakes you around.


----------



## cftc09 (Nov 27, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Cinch your lanyard up tight to the trunk, and set up a Recoverable Anchor with your climb line.
> 
> If you're rigging it down, make sure you're tied in above the rigging point(above the block), and cinched tight to the trunk so your lanyard/climb line can't get flipped off the top of the trunk when it shakes you around.



Can you get any pics of the tree?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 27, 2012)

If you aren't rigging down just blocking i double wrap my lanyard so it acts as a choker.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Nov 27, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I'm sensing a major disconnect here.
> 
> 
> Using advanced climbing gear to get to the top of the tree but don't know how to tie in once up there?
> ...




Yea, me too; with all due respect, runderwood, stop and start thinking from the beginning about this tree after taking a few deep breaths to max oxygen saturation and clear your head. I have learned to climb from my own experience (for the most part) over the last 25 years, and yet I have learned a lot from my climber I hired recently. You can always expand your bag of tricks -- it can save you time and your life.

I'll just make a you a list; over time, you will automatically run through it.

Visual check: tree 

lean, tree species, defects (roots, butt, trunk, crown), height, lean and direction of weight, targets, hazards like wires (which may be attached to the tree!), drop zone

Visual check: gear

two lanyards (at least one wire core)
lifeline (clip to back of saddle with your tie-in knot on a biner)
figure -8 or the like
split tail (for friction knot set-up)
or: hardware for single-rope technique
harness
hand saw
wedge pouch
saw (you will likely top the tree with the same small saw you limbed with)

Site:

ground man in position,
ground man knows plan, 
any rigging set up
any needed equipment laid out
safety barriers in place
plan for managing public and homeowners
That's before you get off the ground -

That's all before you get in the tree. 

Once your feet are off the ground, you go over the tree, gear, and site checklist again, you also
go over a tie-in checklist:

all knots properly tied and dressed,
straps and lanyards adjusted,
biners, ascenders, and clips all snapped shut
(repeat when you go on your lifeline, switch from one lanyard to the other, or change over among arrangements on your lifeline including ascenders, other hardware, a friction hitch, a figure-8)

I'll let someone else continue with climbing, cutting techniques, rigging, and rescue.


----------



## Carburetorless (Nov 27, 2012)

cftc09 said:


> Can you get any pics of the tree?



It's not my tree, it's RunderWood67's tree. :msp_w00t:


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Your hitch climber and micro pulley ought to work.



Im using a VT and my new rope wrench with a Petzl Pantin, but if i shoot my rope over a branch thats part if the top i need to chunk, then how am i supposed to top the tree? Thats my question. Using the rope wrench with VT setup would i just climb as high as i can with the hitch, then cut the top of the tree out?


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 27, 2012)

TreeGuyHR said:


> Yea, me too; with all due respect, runderwood, stop and start thinking from the beginning about this tree after taking a few deep breaths to max oxygen saturation and clear your head. I have learned to climb from my own experience (for the most part) over the last 25 years, and yet I have learned a lot from my climber I hired recently. You can always expand your bag of tricks -- it can save you time and your life.
> 
> I'll just make a you a list; over time, you will automatically run through it.
> 
> ...




Thanks you for your help and reply. Just to hopefully clear things up, the sweet gum is near a house, so needs to be topped. I have already climbed and cut all the limbs off except the top, so what im asking is where do i shoot my climbing line to climb up and top the tree? Like i said before ill be using my new rope wrench with a VT hitch and pulley, and i just need to top the tree, not chunk it down. Breifly tell me what YOU personally would do to top the tree, like where would you tie in and what not?


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 27, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> If you aren't rigging down just blocking i double wrap my lanyard so it acts as a choker.



OK so youre saying youd just climb up the tree on spurs and double wrap your lanyard to act as a choker incase you slip, and once at the top, just cut a wedge about you and top the tree? Then just back step your way back down?


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I'm sensing a major disconnect here.
> 
> 
> Using advanced climbing gear to get to the top of the tree but don't know how to tie in once up there?
> ...



Vt with a pulley to tend my slack and a pantin to ascend, so how do i tie in and still top the tree?


----------



## freeweight (Nov 27, 2012)

if the tree is coming down why aren't u using spikes...????


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 27, 2012)

cftc09 said:


> Can you get any pics of the tree?



Ill try to put one up, but just picture a pine about 65feet tall and im wanting to top it (which the only limbs left on it are the top portion) so how would i tie my climbing line in to climb up and still cut the top out without being attatched to one of the limbs?


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 27, 2012)

freeweight said:


> if the tree is coming down why aren't u using spikes...????



I am and did when i climbed it to cut the limbs off, now all that left is the top portion that i can chunk down, so what im asking is how could i tie in my climbing line and still spur climb up to top it, that way im safe when i top it? Are you just saying youd spike up it, top it, and come down with no climbing line or secondary backup?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 27, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> OK so youre saying youd just climb up the tree on spurs and double wrap your lanyard to act as a choker incase you slip, and once at the top, just cut a wedge about you and top the tree? Then just back step your way back down?



No not exactly, i would never take the top out first if i had everything but the last part i was tied into down and all that's left is the spar then i just use my lanyard as a choker if im just dropping chunks down.

You explained it in your post above but i use my lanyard as a choker coming down


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 27, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> No not exactly, i would never take the top out first if i had everything but the last part i was tied into down and all that's left is the spar then i just use my lanyard as a choker if im just dropping chunks down.
> 
> You explained it in your post above but i use my lanyard as a choker coming down



Ok I think I'm about there Haha so coming down you'd just spur down and not be tied in?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL,,,,, This is good!
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 27, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> Ok I think I'm about there Haha so coming down you'd just spur down and not be tied in?



Right, i do use 2 lanyards though i double wrap my steel-core and just wrap the other so i still have 2 "TIP" if 1 gets cut


----------



## freeweight (Nov 27, 2012)

just spike up with your rope on your side ,u can take a sling if u really need to feel that secure and girth hitch it right where your lanyard is and tie into that till u get the top out 

but choking your lanyard will suffice


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 27, 2012)

freeweight said:


> just spike up with your rope on your side ,u can take a sling if u really need to feel that secure and girth hitch it right where your lanyard is and tie into that till u get the top out
> 
> but choking your lanyard will suffice



Ok perfect yalls last couple replies answered all my questions! Thanks for all you're help and baring with me lol


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 27, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Right, i do use 2 lanyards though i double wrap my steel-core and just wrap the other so i still have 2 "TIP" if 1 gets cut



Ahhh ok now I understand! Thanks Haha I'm sorry yall had to put up with my question lol just needed the 101 on the best way to top a tree and y'all hit the nail.right on the head!


----------



## Carburetorless (Nov 27, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> I am and did when i climbed it to cut the limbs off, now all that left is the top portion that i can chunk down, so what im asking is how could i tie in my climbing line and still spur climb up to top it, that way im safe when i top it? Are you just saying youd spike up it, top it, and come down with no climbing line or secondary backup?



You can spike up to where you're going to top it, then tie the retrievable anchor, cinch your lanyard up tight in the same spot, make your notch, rig the top and make your back cut(do a bore cut if possible so you can finish it off with your hand saw), when the top is down unhook your lanyard and descend on the climb line. When you get to the ground unhook and pull the other side of the retrievable anchor to retrieve it.

If you don't want to or don't have spikes, put your climb line over the lowest limb in the top, pull it around the tree so that your running bowline cinches around the spar(tie a length of cord to the loop, or leave a long tail so you can pull it down from where you're going to top the tree), then climb up to where you're going to top it, tie in with your lanyard and cinch it tight, then pull on the tail of the climb line to retrieve your climb line and retie it where your lanyard is tied, then rig and top the tree, unhook lanyard, and descend on the climb line, unhook from climb line and retrieve it.

Shewww, easier done than said.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 27, 2012)

This the kinda thread who will get someone hurt , for real though , my recommendation is hire someone , I mean work some OT and hire someone , it's your life is it worth a few hundred bucks ?


----------



## Carburetorless (Nov 27, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> This the kinda thread who will get someone hurt , for real though , my recommendation is hire someone , I mean work some OT and hire someone , it's your life is it worth a few hundred bucks ?



Get Jeff to do it.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 27, 2012)

It's dangerous to read this kinda Drabble , from someone who knows nothing about trees who may read this , it will get someone hurt or god forbid worse , 101 section is for guys starting out with trees , climbing a 65 ft tree , to take the top down is not starting out , thats like giving a fourteen year a nascar for parallel parking somethings gonna go wrong , and if you can't figure out safely climbing and getting down outta a tree well then stay out of it !


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 27, 2012)

That was fun! 
Jeff


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Nov 27, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> Thanks you for your help and reply. Just to hopefully clear things up, the sweet gum is near a house, so needs to be topped. I have already climbed and cut all the limbs off except the top, so what im asking is where do i shoot my climbing line to climb up and top the tree? Like i said before ill be using my new rope wrench with a VT hitch and pulley, and i just need to top the tree, not chunk it down. Breifly tell me what YOU personally would do to top the tree, like where would you tie in and what not?



OK

Sorry I got tiresome above. 

If I'm climbing the tree again after limbing it and coming down, I would probably toss a throw line to rig a static line over a few limbs and then tied to the base, and climb it with a set of ascenders; once up, I would loop my second line (lifeline) over three stubs or limbs spaced around the trunk and tie in with my split tail and Blake's hitch. Alternatively, I could run my climb line through a biner on the static line and rig it at the same time; once a loop of the static line is tied off with the biner (and your life line) just below the TIP, you are in business. The biner acts as a "pulley" so that you can walk up the tree assisted by your lanyards, shortening your life line as you ascend. I've done it either way.

Once at the TIP, top your tree. Obviously, if the best place to top the tree is lower than your TIP, you have to move it; you can rig a false crotch as a TIP if there are no limbs or stubs. If it is above, I usually work off my lanyards with the life line rigged on the tree below me. However, although this is nice as a third back-up, there is the risk that the top could snag it and give you an unpleasant jerk. You might want be off the lifeline and tie it to the tree out of the way. Using two lanyards, one just below the cut gives you the most stability while standing on your hooks. I usually cut just above waist level. Th other lanyard is lower down (and a little slack): it is your back-up in case you flip the top one over the stub after topping, or cut it accidentally.

You have to decide on the optimal place to top the tree. Once there, your personal rigging has to be both out of the way, give you stability and support, and arranged for a quick get away. 

If you are lowering the top (and you might want to even if you don't think that is absolutely necessary -- good practice and a greater margin of safety). Three key items: have your ground guy let the piece run so as not to shock load the gear and give you a ride; second, make sure your pulley is tied on with minimal distance between it and the tie in to the wood --- this reduces energy put into the lowering system; third, make sure no ropes are crossed or pulleys fouled. I had a top free fall because the lowering line managed to tie -itself off by looping around the pulley, and the shock load of a 30 ft. top (which had about 6 ft. between the pulley and tie in point -- a bit much) snapped the rigging rope holding the pulley to the tree; I also had to through .

Another way to rig it is with just a tag line (1/2 to 2/3 up) -- I would do this if there is a target within reach; even if you are sure you have it handled without it, it takes little time to set. I put a small top on the ornate balcony of a B&B once, because I couldn't pull the top over against the lean; it was only 4 in. thick, but at 25 or 30 ft. tall, I didn't have the leverage grabbing it 3 ft. above the cut.

That's about all I can think of.


----------



## Carburetorless (Nov 27, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> Ok I think I'm about there Haha so coming down you'd just spur down and not be tied in?



Whoa, I just saw this.

First, you can't spur, up or down, a tree without being tied in with at least a lanyard, otherwise you'd fall off the tree.

Second; Why would you spur down when you could rappel? 

Third; Hire someone who knows how already, and learn from them. You'll eventually want to go that route anyway. Hiring someone who knows the ropes already will put light years of ahead the learning curve.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 27, 2012)

TreeGuyHR said:


> OK
> 
> Sorry I got tiresome above.
> 
> ...



You like to type? He answered his own question and it took a few posts to get it thru his head. It aint about you.
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless (Nov 27, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> It's dangerous to read this kinda Drabble , from someone who knows nothing about trees who may read this , it will get someone hurt or god forbid worse , 101 section is for guys starting out with trees , climbing a 65 ft tree , to take the top down is not starting out , thats like giving a fourteen year a nascar for parallel parking somethings gonna go wrong , and if you can't figure out safely climbing and getting down outta a tree well then stay out of it !



Sorry, I have a habit of thinking everyone is as smart as I am, but judging from some of those questions, I was obviously wrong.

Guess I should have asked how he managed to limb it and get back down without asking. Or did I miss that post?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Sorry, I have a habit of thinking everyone is as smart as I am, but judging from some of those questions, I was obviously wrong.
> 
> Guess I should have asked how he managed to limb it and get back down without asking. Or did I miss that post?



I don't know , but I saw that this thread ending with him posting from the hospital in a full body cast .


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Nov 27, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> You like to type? He answered his own question and it took a few posts to get it thru his head. It aint about you.
> Jeff



Just procrastinating -- outa here.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 27, 2012)

I didn't read the whole thread i just read some of the advice and threw mine out there but then read he "thinks he's about there":msp_w00t: I should've said nothing.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 27, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I didn't read the whole thread i just read some of the advice and threw mine out there but then read he "thinks he's about there":msp_w00t: I should've said nothing.



I am amazed this thread lasted this long.
What happened to all those old school grumpies that like to harass all the newb's,,, 
Jeff


----------



## Gologit (Nov 27, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> I am amazed this thread lasted this long.
> What happened to all those old school grumpies that like to harass all the newb's,,,
> Jeff



Uh....naaahh....too easy. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Carburetorless (Nov 27, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't know , but I saw that this thread ending with him posting from the hospital in a full body cast .



I always think people are smart enough to figure things out, and that they realize the danger involved in things, but I keep hearing things that prove otherwise.

Just the other day my neighbor was telling me about her son who was topping his own tree(I don't know if he was taking down or just didn't know any better). He wasn't even tied in, he cut the top out and the back lash threw him out of the tree. She said he broke his collar bone, his pelvis in 3 places, fractured his back, broke his wrist, fractured his foot, and sprung his ankle real bad.

According to her, he only feel about 20 feet or so. She didn't say what he feel on, but I'm thinking it must have been a rock pile or something to do all that damage.

Anyway,

Six weeks in the hospital. Needless to say, he could have hired someone to do it for a lot less than what it cost doing it himself.


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> You can spike up to where you're going to top it, then tie the retrievable anchor, cinch your lanyard up tight in the same spot, make your notch, rig the top and make your back cut(do a bore cut if possible so you can finish it off with your hand saw), when the top is down unhook your lanyard and descend on the climb line. When you get to the ground unhook and pull the other side of the retrievable anchor to retrieve it.
> 
> If you don't want to or don't have spikes, put your climb line over the lowest limb in the top, pull it around the tree so that your running bowline cinches around the spar(tie a length of cord to the loop, or leave a long tail so you can pull it down from where you're going to top the tree), then climb up to where you're going to top it, tie in with your lanyard and cinch it tight, then pull on the tail of the climb line to retrieve your climb line and retie it where your lanyard is tied, then rig and top the tree, unhook lanyard, and descend on the climb line, unhook from climb line and retrieve it.
> 
> Shewww, easier done than said.



Dang you should have been the first to reply on this thread haha that answer gave me what i was looking for! And just fyi for the rest of yall, i work for a tree service and have been doing climbing for a while now, but i just never have really topped a tree and wouldnt feel as safe as i want without having a secondary TIP when topping thats why i asked this question haha i usually just climb and prune and take off lower limbs. I do all my research and find out the best safest way to do something and then ask on here as well for another source of info and advice!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 27, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Uh....naaahh....too easy. :msp_rolleyes:



Yeah, its getting kinda old.


----------



## Zale (Nov 27, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> Dang you should have been the first to reply on this thread haha that answer gave me what i was looking for! And just fyi for the rest of yall, i work for a tree service and have been doing climbing for a while now, but i just never have really topped a tree and wouldnt feel as safe as i want without having a secondary TIP when topping thats why i asked this question haha i usually just climb and prune and take off lower limbs. I do all my research and find out the best safest way to do something and then ask on here as well for another source of info and advice!



If you have been working for a tree service "a while" and have never topped a tree or seen it done, I would suggest you find another company that can teach you the basics. There is no shame in asking for help and watching someone perform the task properly.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 27, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> Dang you should have been the first to reply on this thread haha that answer gave me what i was looking for! And just fyi for the rest of yall, i work for a tree service and have been doing climbing for a while now, but i just never have really topped a tree and wouldnt feel as safe as i want without having a secondary TIP when topping thats why i asked this question haha i usually just climb and prune and take off lower limbs. I do all my research and find out the best safest way to do something and then ask on here as well for another source of info and advice!



Is it just me or is something missing here......soooo you work for a tree service for a while now, meaning couple weeks???
Why is the company not teaching you this, are you going out on your own and doing jobs??....just not adding up, just saying.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 27, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Get Jeff to do it.



Jeff would get it down before you could finish your Gerber and sippy cup... lol


----------



## Carburetorless (Nov 27, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Hardly ever do I see a tree next to a house that has a top that is weighted away from the house.



True, the house, being bigger than the tree, has a greater gravitational pull, and therefor pulls the tree towards it. 

Lol, but seriously, I sort of think it's because the wind pushes the tree from the unprotected side. You'd think the house blocking the sun on one side would cause the tree to be photo tropic and lean the other way due to more limbs on the opposite side from the house, but being photo tropic they tend to grow higher than the house to get more light, so the wind bends the tops over the house.

This is just a theory, but I have yet to find anything more plausible.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 27, 2012)

FTA? Is that you? 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 27, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> Is it just me or is something missing here......soooo you work for a tree service for a while now, meaning couple weeks???
> Why is the company not teaching you this, are you going out on your own and doing jobs??....just not adding up, just saying.



This guy must be a professional troll,,,,,,IDK,, seems weird it lasted this long
Jeff


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 28, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> Jeff would get it down before you could finish your Gerber and sippy cup... lol



Damn yall can be some real #######s when someone wants advice. Learn to answer the questions asked and if you cant, dont reply and i thought i posted my #### in the right forum, so why are the smartasses? Their aint nothing wrong with being safe and getting others advice on climbing and stuff like that, id rather be tied in at 2 TIP than shimmy up a tree as a beginner (not new, just not professional) and make a slip up and injure myself. Take some laxatives guys and calm down before yall #### yourselves trying to be a smartass and arrogant.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 28, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> Damn yall can be some real #######s when someone wants advice. Learn to answer the questions asked and if you cant, dont reply and i thought i posted my #### in the right forum, so why are the smartasses? Their aint nothing wrong with being safe and getting others advice on climbing and stuff like that, id rather be tied in at 2 TIP than shimmy up a tree as a beginner (not new, just not professional) and make a slip up and injure myself. Take some laxatives guys and calm down before yall #### yourselves trying to be a smartass and arrogant.



Easy there cowboy, nobody trying to run you out of town, things were just not adding up, and I asked you a fair question why your company is not teaching you this stuff..... tie in points (TIP's) ect.

This is in the right forum you posted in, you just gotta take the good with the bad, carb blasted Jeff so I got him back all in fun, dont get to worked up, this is how things go on forums, hang out but put your PPE on
an enjoy the ride.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 28, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> Easy there cowboy, nobody trying to run you out of town, things were just not adding up, and I asked you a fair question why your company is not teaching you this stuff..... tie in points (TIP's) ect.
> 
> This is in the right forum you posted in, you just gotta take the good with the bad, carb blasted Jeff so I got him back all in fun, dont get to worked up, this is how things go on forums, hang out but put your PPE on
> an enjoy the ride.



I agree If you don't have thick skin you won't last long in here just dish it,take it and enjoy the ride these are great guys in here.


----------



## Carburetorless (Nov 28, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Keep digging. The riddle has already been solved.



I'm not buying that "The trees are attracted to the wood in the house" stuff.


----------



## millbilly (Nov 28, 2012)

take no offense but I think this fool ties in around branches, and not the trunck.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 28, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> Damn yall can be some real #######s when someone wants advice. Learn to answer the questions asked and if you cant, dont reply and i thought i posted my #### in the right forum, so why are the smartasses? Their aint nothing wrong with being safe and getting others advice on climbing and stuff like that, id rather be tied in at 2 TIP than shimmy up a tree as a beginner (not new, just not professional) and make a slip up and injure myself. Take some laxatives guys and calm down before yall #### yourselves trying to be a smartass and arrogant.



Me being a #### to you is for your health and well being , it's how I show love for fellow humans , you may not realize it now but hiring someone just may save your carcass from getting dead :wink2:


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 28, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> Me being a #### to you is for your health and well being , it's how I show love for fellow humans , you may not realize it now but hiring someone just may save your carcass from getting dead :wink2:



Haha alright thanks man i appreciate yall looking out for me and being straight forward because in the long run i know its for my benifit! i appreciate it guys!


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 28, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> Easy there cowboy, nobody trying to run you out of town, things were just not adding up, and I asked you a fair question why your company is not teaching you this stuff..... tie in points (TIP's) ect.
> 
> This is in the right forum you posted in, you just gotta take the good with the bad, carb blasted Jeff so I got him back all in fun, dont get to worked up, this is how things go on forums, hang out but put your PPE on
> an enjoy the ride.



Alright haha sorry i got worked up, now that i know how you guys are, ill know how to take what yall say! Now i understand that being straight forward can sometime be harsh but i also understand yall dont mess around on here when it comes to serious stuff! Thanks for helping me and looking out for me man!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 28, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> Alright haha sorry i got worked up, now that i know how you guys are, ill know how to take what yall say! Now i understand that being straight forward can sometime be harsh but i also understand yall dont mess around on here when it comes to serious stuff! Thanks for helping me and looking out for me man!



You should wear your 'man-suit', even in 101,,,,
Jeff


----------



## expertech (Dec 6, 2012)

Tough forum, as it should be.The rookies should remember to not overstep their capabilities. After decades of hooking trees I have seen many rookies dead on the ground and in the trees. Seen houses demolished. Power lines and poles ripped out. Trucks flattened., etc.. In this business the job is constantly trying to kill you. One bad cut, one wrong knot...It's over for you, your company, or both. Beware!

P.S. I have a HUGE Freemont Cottonwood to rope off a house next Monday. Any advice?... I'm kidding, KIDDING! (About the advice not the Cottonwood)


----------



## Banshee06 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Woohoo*

Just got my MS290 and can't wait to try this. I mean, how hard can it be? Just kidding. Great info on this forum and lots of folks concerned about doing it safely. Look forward to learning lots more. After 3 years and killing two chainsaws before stepping up to the Stihl, I feel like I've barely learned anything on my own when reading all these threads. Thanks to all who share their knowledge and take the time to reply with so much detail.


----------

